# Mane and Tail growth



## Airshine (Jul 17, 2011)

Not sure where to put this but what can I do to increase the length of my colts mane n tail? Any special shampoos that helps? thanks!


----------



## eqkidd (Jul 16, 2011)

Wash it/condition, let it dry, apply detangler and leave in conditioner, then braid it. You can put the tail in a tailbag or vet wrap. This is what I do to my Arab show horse and his tail drags like a foot on the ground and it's THICK.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

MTG I love it.


----------



## ipal01 (Jul 17, 2011)

Airshine said:


> Not sure where to put this but what can I do to increase the length of my colts mane n tail? Any special shampoos that helps? thanks!


I'm not certain there is much you can do about that. I think it depends on their pedigree. I have a yearling that is going to have a very long mane, not certain about the tail yet. Both sire and **** have long ones. Then I have others that are thick and wavy and so on. Everyone is different. My little spotted mare has a beautiful mane and foreloc is short??? Don't figure. Hope you can find something that works.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

raywonk said:


> MTG I love it.


I second MTG. Great stuff! I've been using it on my yearling filly, her tail is only about 6 inches from the ground now & her mane is past her shoulder


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

MTG has worked wonders on my show gelding. I started using it over the winter and now his tail is so long and thick, I love it! It smells funny, but works really well. lol


----------



## aestofferahn (Jul 18, 2011)

MTG is the way to go, smells like charcoal, but it really works... I had to roach my mare's mane last spring, and I put that on her everyother day at the roots and it grew out in no time! Good luck!


----------



## CHenderson (Jul 17, 2011)

I use MTG and coat/hair moisturizer, and I brush out my gelding's tail every day. Brushing stimulates the follicles, and promotes new growth. To protect what's already grown, braid it and put it in a tail bag!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

MTG. Smells like bacon, but works like a dream. Braid the horse's mane and tail loosely every week.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm the opposite of everyone :]

I don't brush the tail ever unless it has been washed and conditioned. 

I don't keep it braided because if they catch it on anything it will rip out big chunks instead of a few strands. 

I don't use any sprays etc. that contain silicone.

I wash the tail when I wash my horse. Shampoo, condition, brush out.

I either leave it out natural or I use a tail bag that attaches to my rugs so I don't have to braid it, and if the tail bag gets caught it just un-velcros from the rug, it doesn't pull the tail.


----------



## Nahvar4ever (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't fret! hahah it will eventually grow out even if you don't apply any product  When I got my QH Nahvar he has a very (and I mean VERY) short tail and he was 4 years old, When I brought him home all I ever did was brush when he was caught but didn't braid it because i tried that once with his forlock and he ripped nearly all of it out.. :/ now he is 8 and sporting a ground length thick, black glossy tail! I believe that it is because where he used to be boarded the other horses may have chewed on it. I have a friend that used to keep her arab gelding with a goat and the goat ate the hair off the horses tail :/


----------



## Airshine (Jul 17, 2011)

eqkidd said:


> Wash it/condition, let it dry, apply detangler and leave in conditioner, then braid it. You can put the tail in a tailbag or vet wrap. This is what I do to my Arab show horse and his tail drags like a foot on the ground and it's THICK.


 thank you very much


----------



## Airshine (Jul 17, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I second MTG. Great stuff! I've been using it on my yearling filly, her tail is only about 6 inches from the ground now & her mane is past her shoulder


i think so now thanks and 2f


----------



## Airshine (Jul 17, 2011)

ipal01 said:


> I'm not certain there is much you can do about that. I think it depends on their pedigree. I have a yearling that is going to have a very long mane, not certain about the tail yet. Both sire and **** have long ones. Then I have others that are thick and wavy and so on. Everyone is different. My little spotted mare has a beautiful mane and foreloc is short??? Don't figure. Hope you can find something that works.


do something more than do nothing better
thanks


----------



## Airshine (Jul 17, 2011)

Nahvar4ever said:


> Don't fret! hahah it will eventually grow out even if you don't apply any product  When I got my QH Nahvar he has a very (and I mean VERY) short tail and he was 4 years old, When I brought him home all I ever did was brush when he was caught but didn't braid it because i tried that once with his forlock and he ripped nearly all of it out.. :/ now he is 8 and sporting a ground length thick, black glossy tail! I believe that it is because where he used to be boarded the other horses may have chewed on it. I have a friend that used to keep her arab gelding with a goat and the goat ate the hair off the horses tail :/


I hope so
but it's always don't follow my will
so i would try and I think is useful


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

i have a part appaloosa! lol, i use MTG as well, and when brushing i use veteroline and am very careful to not pull out hairs, His mane will never grow longer than 7 inches but i keep it cut short for showing anyway.. his tail is looking beautiful!

my b.o told me about this concauction with listerine in it that she says works better than mtg though.. try googling it.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I have used the listerine concussion and did not like it for my horse but I think it depends on what you are trying to do. I had a friend that used it cause her horse had a fungus in her tail and it worked great.


----------

